# Scrape blades vs utility blade for algae scraper



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all I have never used an aquarium glass scraper product before. Just normally use a trapezoid utility blade and replace blade for each use. Any point to get a kent scraper advantages / Dis besides that being not a blade and ss? 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Blades*

I like the Ken stainless steel blades ...over razors .. too much of a risk......I use a old credit card as well.
And use the tunze scraper 
Jmho


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

tom g said:


> I like the Ken stainless steel blades ...over razors .. too much of a risk......I use a old credit card as well.
> And use the tunze scraper
> Jmho


Thanks for the reply. So it's impossible to scratch with those since they are blunt and not razors or just safer? I like that the scrapers can be on extended handels for ease of use.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have used both. Much more chance of scratching the glass with a razor blade. We invested in the very expensive magnetic scraper a few years ago and never regretted it. We keep it in the tank and can reach any part of the glass without having a hand in the tank.
Worth every penny.
The only fear is that the magnetic is so strong it will catch sand between the magnet and glass and scratch the glass with the sand.
Comes with replaceable blades but we have never had to replace it. Just straighten them out once in a while.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Awesome thanks. Yeah I was hesitant before due to that crazy price tag u mention lol  

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Blades*

Never say never there is always a possibility. 
The nice glass cleaners are great as well .i love my tunze 
More then my mag mover ....cleaning glass is always something u need to focused on cuz once u get a nice scratch in the middle of your tank u will always see it and be pissed off....


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

tom g said:


> Never say never there is always a possibility.
> The nice glass cleaners are great as well .i love my tunze
> More then my mag mover ....cleaning glass is always something u need to focused on cuz once u get a nice scratch in the middle of your tank u will always see it and be pissed off....


I hear that. I use my mag for the glass daily but only use the scraper once it gets unmanageable mabs once a month as I am indeed worries to scratch it. It's the softer Starfire too....

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ive been using the EasyBlade attachment on a MagFloat for years. Makes short work of algae of all sorts.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I prefer razor blades - they do a good job and are cheap. Great for hard stuff like Coraline.

I have the Kent tool - its like a big stick with a rake, scrub pad and scraping blade. It's ok for quick cleaning near the bottom of the glass when I dont want to stick my hands in - but this is my least used tool.

I have a Magfloat - the large/strong one. Of all my glass cleaning tools, I hate this the most. It has caused way more damage to my glass than anything else has. I currently use it to hold up a frag rack. I'd say this was the worst purchase in my entire aquarium but it was free, I just had to replace the pad.

I also have the Tunze care cleaner. I really like this - though I've only used the plastic blades. I really should put the metal ones on, as this isn't that great on anything"hard" on the glass. Even some thick algae is a challenge with the plastic blades sometimes. I'll try it with the metal blades this weekend.

Crayon! Which one do you use that's so expensive? Is anyone using The Flipper?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I hear ya 2x2 re:MagFloats. 

Using as is, one can get gouges when it picks up substrate and your wiping away. Nature of the beast with magnetic scrubbers. Adding the razor attachment is night and day.

Tunze is nice but I wish it floated.


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

Agreed that it sure would be nice if the Tunze floated - I find myself retrieving it at least once a week.

I use the Tunze strong with the metal blade attachment for day to day cleaning. It's the best I've used for day to day without worrying too much about scratches.

I purchased a weak Magfloat with the EasyBlade attachment a few years ago. It rocks at cutting through the coraline that gets away on me every once in awhile. It's rated for 5/8" glass and I'm using it on 3/4", so it falls off quite easily. (but it hasn't done any damage thusfar) I picked-up the replacement Handy Blades for it at NAFB, and they seem to last forever if you rinse them off after use.


----------

